# CT cruise to Wolfsgart 2013



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/512215125504356/ Link with all the info... 

summary:
Leaving on friday around 1ish meeting for 1230ish in Enfield, CT If your from CT and looking for a good group of people to head to this great show with we will see you there.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Zackjoe15 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/512215125504356/ Link with all the info...
> 
> summary:
> Leaving on friday around 1ish meeting for 1230ish in Enfield, CT If your from CT and looking for a good group of people to head to this great show with we will see you there.


siick!


----------

